# 2009/2010 or 2012 Chorus Groupset ?



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

Can anyone explain the differences between the first crop of Campagnolo Chorus and Record 11 speed groupsets and the latest models ?

Apart from the cosmetic alterations which I think included a change from silver alloy mixed with carbon (both the chorus and record rear mech's used silver alloy with carbon face plates and silver alloy brake calipers) to all black components are there any issues with the earliest 11 speed parts I should be wary of? 

I've found a reasonable deal on a 2009/2010 chorus groupset.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

There's been some minor improvements along the way, and some are retrofitable. I have a mid-2009 Chorus and have done some of these 'upgrades' either by choice or necessity (eg, broken part).

Non-cosmetic changes that come to mind, and there may be more, on the newer groupsets include:

- Rear Derailleur 29t compatible (retrofitable).
- front Derailleur has shorter lever arm => 3 click shift from small to big ring.
- "coiling bushings" in both shifters (retrofitable but requires partial shifter disassmbly).
- chainrings use threaded holes in small ring (I consider this a disadvantage because AFAIK no after-market rings are compatible).
- improved pins & ramps on large chainring.
- 52/36 "mid compact" crank available for 2013.
- quick release brake pads (the rubber part, not the holder).
- option for dual-pivot rear brake.
- Newer cassettes use 1 slightly wider spacer (2.3mm) in middle of cassette. Change went into effect late 2009, IIRC.

I'd advise you check prices on newest 2013 groupsets from Wiggle & Ribble in the UK, and compare to the price you'd get on 2009 models.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Campy like many good companies makes constant silent running design changes...even during model years if they feel the need. As Tom suggested, check the prices of the latest groupsets out of the UK for the best bang for buck and the best Campy has to offer.
Btw, reviews of Power Torque Campy cranks are mixed....I would never own one...but Campy UT is among the best cranks available.


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

*TOM H:*
1# Just to clarify, what max tooth sprocket woud the older 2009 Chorus or Record rear mech accept? 27t maybe?

2# With regards to the "coiling bushings" in the shifters am I correct to assume it only affects the feel of the shift lever/thumb lever? or does it have something to do with the durability of the Ergo shifters (taking into account fact 11 speed shifters cannot be serviced if I am not mistaken? and this is the reason I've been so hesitant to but into Campag's 11 speed groupsets)

3# I totally agree with you regarding the threaded chainring holes.

4# With regards to the wider space in centre of the cassette I haven;t searched on google yet (sorry) but what purpose does it serve (it was a really windy/hard ride today – am totally shattered – so if I'm being a little slow on with that one please forgive!)

*ROADWORTHY*
Were chainsets from older 2009/2010 Chorus and Record 11 spd gruppo PT and not UT then ? I've heard lots of negative info regarding the Power Torque kit so had always planned to stay well clear of it.

I use the 10 speed Record UT chainsets and I can honestly say it was one of the best component upgrades I have ever purchased. I even swapped out from a 9/10 speed Record Alloy chainset to the alloy Centaur Ultra Torque on my everyday work horse bike as I'm sure I lay down more power to the rear wheel with those UT outboard bearings (in place of the square taper BB's)

With regards to price I can get the older 2009 Chorus group for around £70 cheaper than current 2012 group. Plus I prefer the part silver/carbon components.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

bolo yeung said:


> *TOM H:*
> 1# Just to clarify, what max tooth sprocket woud the older 2009 Chorus or Record rear mech accept? 27t maybe?
> 
> 2# With regards to the "coiling bushings" in the shifters am I correct to assume it only affects the feel of the shift lever/thumb lever? or does it have something to do with the durability of the Ergo shifters (taking into account fact 11 speed shifters cannot be serviced if I am not mistaken? and this is the reason I've been so hesitant to but into Campag's 11 speed groupsets)
> ...


Bolo,
When Campy thankfully moved away from sealed square taper with bearings within a threaded BB shell...all Campy was still 10 speed and Ultra Torque cranks. I have an early Chorus 2006 UltraTorque crankset...carbon...and it has been flawless. What Campy ultimately did was decontent or make their 10s groupset less attractive...I believe it was 2011 by making it single shift escape mechanism and PT cranks which I believe to be lousy by comparison. They did this largely I believe for marketing...to induce customers to purchase 11 speed. Also low end Athena 11 speed is PT as well...I believe also with escape mechansim that restricts to single shifts up and down.
I personally will never own a PT crank...but may own 11s Campy some day. I am in no hurry however as my 2010/11 Campy 10s works great and I am totally happy.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Replies below in red.


bolo yeung said:


> *TOM H:*
> 1# Just to clarify, what max tooth sprocket woud the older 2009 Chorus or Record rear mech accept? 27t maybe?
> 27t was the largest cog offered in 2009, so yes, that works.
> 
> ...


*ALSO*, I noticed you're saving only £70 (about US$ 110) by buying the 2009 groupset. That seems a stingy discount for something nearly 4 years old. That's not enough to persuade me. Maybe if it was £140, I'd take a harder look at it.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

2009/10 shifters have a noticeably lighter "click" action when shifting the rear. The more solid click found now is actually a pretty significant improvement.

2009/10 rear ders also have a slightly lighter action spring - the newer stiffer spring helps reduce the chance for problems related to cable friction (but it may actually have been initiated to match the force required due to the lever click change) 

Those 2 improvements alone are more than worth the £70 bump in price that you mention for the whole group.


----------

